# Nest Boxes



## Nick2006 (Jul 13, 2009)

So I just put some nesting boxes in my loft. I put two in each side, (it's divided in half for, one for hens and one for roosters). The dimensions are 15" tall, 15" wide, and 10" deep. They are sealed wood, so as long as I clean them often they won't get too messy. Will these be all right?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Are you keeping chickens or pigeons?
Might be a bit too small if you plan on breeding pigeons.
Once the babies hatch and are about two weeks old the parents are laying a second set of eggs.
You will need room for two nest bowls.


----------

